
Minimalist Gmail by Matt Constantine - Chirag
http://mattconstantine.com/mg
======
slmbrhrt
No mention of Helvetimail (<http://www.josefrichter.com/helvetimail/>) yet?

------
barrkel
This removes many of the features I use regularly. Generally the only reason I
use the web interface is to search, to mark items read, and to mark all those
junk messages which my desktop email client already classified as junk.

So this removes 66% or more of the features I actually use.

~~~
greyman
But you can select what to hide and what not (link in the upper right corner).

------
greyman
I like the fact that it is possible to switch off/on individual parts of the
website (link in the upper-right corner). It would be cool if someone came up
with a general solution applicable to all websites.

~~~
Torn
For a case-by-case basis, check out the Printliminator -- really neat use of
JS & CSS to hide pesky elements

<http://css-tricks.com/examples/ThePrintliminator/>

Now if this could be scripted with greasemonkey! Imagine getting rid of a few
elements, then hitting 'save' in the plugin -- any subsequent visits to the
page would apply the relevant css.

~~~
srt19170
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/737>

------
Poleris
I just installed it and the largest problem I'm having is with access to
search. Hitting '/' no longer focuses the search box and hitting the arrow is
cumbersome. Anyone have a workaround aside from enabling the clunky header?

------
chadgeidel
Has anyone seen this same work applied to Google Reader? There's quite a large
header that takes up a lot of space on my netbook screen. I didn't see
anything on the zenhabits.com site after a quick search either.

Maybe I just need to start tinkering...

~~~
sunburnt
<http://helvetireader.com/>

~~~
chadgeidel
Thanks - I'll check that out when I get home.

------
euroclydon
Anyone know what their chat status is while chat is hidden?

------
brunoc
Just a heads up, for some reason it didn't work too too well in Firefox 3.0.x;
I didn't investigate further. It's fine in the latest 3.5 though.

~~~
nkurz
Ditto for 2.0.0.3 --- installed fine without complaint, but didn't seem to
have any effect on viewing.

------
Chirag
This makes Gmail, what is should have been.simple and Just Email App. +1

------
heyitsnick
If this is greasemonkey script, anyone tried it with Chrome?

------
jonnycowboy
great link/look, just wish it was available in a more general-purpose form (ie
not a firefox tool)

~~~
spudlyo
My minimalist gmail interface is called "pine", which I believe is still
considered to be the reference IMAP client implementation. If I were have to
make this decision today, I might use something more powerful and extensible
like "mutt", but for me pine is just fine.

I started using it again a year back or so when Mail.app became too slow for
me to use on some giant mailboxes I have. Deleting 5k messages from an IMAP
folder in pine takes maybe 5-10 seconds. Try doing that in Mail.app. I found
my email productivity went way up after switching, so I ended up using it
exclusively, despite the ribbing my co-workers give me for using prehistoric
email tools.

~~~
RK
Alpine is UW's successor to Pine:

<http://www.washington.edu/alpine/>

